
Stop hitting your Invisible Wall. - icey
http://www.47hats.com/2010/03/stop-hitting-your-invisible-wall/
======
cousin_it
_Why, when you know you should be motivated to [...] write the blog, do you
sit there instead, with the motivation sucked out of you, reading Twitter?_

Haha, you wanted to make a timesink for others, but instead got sucked into
one yourself! That's karma for ya.

------
necrecious
How important is writing a blog for the success of your startup? I wouldn't
write a blog if the only reason I do it is to help my business.

The three things he lists, coding, networking and blogging all have to do with
expressing your point of view. That is the motivating force behind your
startup: your need to communicate the way you see the world.

~~~
dualogy
"to communicate the way you see the world" --- and get paid for it, I might
add.

